# regent parrot / rock pebbler



## steve111 (Jun 7, 2009)

any body keep these


----------



## Kiwibird (Mar 27, 2014)

No, but I have heard of them and talked with people who do. They are supposedly more of an 'aviary' species and don't tend to be 'pet-quality' like other parrot species. They can supposedly learn basic commands and some individuals become quite friendly/bonded towards the owner, but not as a rule. I also recall them needing a more specialized diet as a grassland species.


----------

